

Tracing Business Acumen to Dyslexia  - gscott
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/06/business/06dyslexia.html?ex=1354597200&en=bb1d155da82e2bb1&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
Alex3917
"She attributed the greater share in the United States to earlier and more
effective intervention by American schools to help dyslexic students deal with
their learning problems."

Couldn't the reason dyslexic people become entrepreneurs rather than
"corporate managers" just as easily be because they don't do well in school,
and thus don't have the same risk/reward profile due to fewer opportunities
being available to them? Same thing with immigrants, they don't have the
credentials to get the jobs they're qualified for so they end up starting
businesses in hugely disproportionate numbers. I think something like a third
of all new jobs are created by immigrants.

